# Repositor



## Mariana-1980

Hola  :

¿Cuál es el equivalente de repositor en italiano? 

Repositor: En los supermercados, empleado que se encarga de que las góndolas de exhibición siempre estén completas. 

Muchas gracias  .-


----------



## claudine2006

Addetto all'allestimento (degli) scaffali.


----------



## irene.acler

Perdona, una pregunta. En este contexto, qué es una _góndola_? Porque yo conozco esta palabra solo con el sentido de embarcación.


----------



## lazarus1907

irene.acler said:


> Perdona, una pregunta. En este contexto, qué es una _góndola_? Porque yo conozco esta palabra solo con el sentido de embarcación.


Ese es el único sentido con el que se usa esta palabra en España (que yo sepa).


----------



## irene.acler

Ah vale, gracias, lazarus. Pero entonces no entiendo la frase "empleado que se encarga de que las _góndolas de exhibición_ siempre estén completas".


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Hola, gondola tienes dos significados:
1.- Embarcacion (bien irene)
2.- Estanteria de supermercado (lugar donde se colocan los alimentos), que tambien puede llamarse lineal, nombre mas usual.

Espero aclarar


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Gondolas de exhibicion, quiere decir lineal, estanteria que la gente ve (exhibicion).
OK?


----------



## lazarus1907

Curiosa acepción. ¿Alguien sabe su origen?





> *góndola**.*
> * 1.* f. Embarcación pequeña de recreo, sin palos ni cubierta, por lo común con una carroza en el centro, y que se usa principalmente en Venecia.
> * 2.* f. Cierto carruaje en que pueden viajar juntas muchas personas.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Neuromante

¿Seguro?
A mi me parece que son las de los congelados de los supermercados, las alargadas abiertas por encima, las que tienen forma de arca. O al menos donde compro los empleados solo se refieren a esas con ese nombre


Lazarus posteastes mientras escribía. 
Supongo que es por la forma que tienen y que la acepsión habrá entrado en el idioma poco a poco


----------



## langalejandro

Hola, me presento, recién estoy aprendiendo algo de italiano, pero se me vino a la cabeza esta palabra: *Magazzino. Podría ser?

Un Saludo para todos!!!!
*


----------



## Neuromante

No, Magazzino es Almacén

Revisate los datos, haz puesto que tu país es Argentino. (El texto en ingles se traduce por "Natural de..."


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> No, Magazzino es Almacén
> 
> Revisate los datos, haz puesto que tu país es Argentino. (El texto en ingles se traduce por "Natural de..."



Exacto, magazzino = almacén.

Pero Neuromante: tu también has puesto que tu país es "Español Canarias", ¿o me equivoco yo?


----------



## Neuromante

Ops! È vero!


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Perdona, una pregunta. En este contexto, qué es una _góndola_? Porque yo conozco esta palabra solo con el sentido de embarcación.


Non ti preoccupa'! Neanch'io sapevo cos'era una gondola!
Il DRAE. nemmeno lo riporta (immagino sarà per la forma di gondola)


----------



## irene.acler

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Hola, gondola tienes dos significados:
> 1.- Embarcacion (bien irene)
> 2.- Estanteria de supermercado (lugar donde se colocan los alimentos), que tambien puede llamarse lineal, nombre mas usual.
> 
> Espero aclarar



Muchas gracias!!



femmejolie said:


> Non ti preoccupa'! Neanch'io sapevo cos'era una gondola!
> Il DRAE. nemmeno lo riporta (immagino sarà per la forma di gondola)



Ah, bien!! Esto me consola (existe esta palabra?)


----------



## femmejolie

femmejolie said:


> Ah, bien!! Esto me consola (*existe esta palabra*?)


*Ma certo!*
Volevo sottolineare che non esiste in quell'accezione (neanche il DRAE. lo riporta in quest'accezione di scaffalatura).
Non è un termine molto diffuso. (Mai sentito in quest'accezione)

In Spagna ha lo stesso significato che in Italia: 
"Barca lunga, piatta, sottile, con scafo asimmetrico, tipica della laguna veneta, da trasporto".

Góndola

*DRAE:*
*góndola**.*
(Del it. _gondola,_ y este del gr. bizant. κοντούρα, barca de cola corta).*1.* f. *Embarcación pequeña de recreo*, sin palos ni cubierta, por lo común con una carroza en el centro, y *que se usa principalmente en Venecia*.*2.* f. Cierto carruaje en que pueden viajar juntas muchas personas._Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_[/quote]


Adesso ho visto che i dizionari italiani sì la riportano.
*Zingarelli:*
*GONDOLA:*
Nei supermercati, *scaffalatura* lunga e bassa per l'esposizione della merce.


Dovresti conoscerla molto meglio di me!


----------



## irene.acler

Ehm, yo te preguntaba si existe la palabra "consolar" (pero ya que no me has corregido, significa que existe!).
Y gracias también por lo de la góndola, cuántas cosas que se aprenden eh!!


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Ehm, yo te preguntaba si existe la palabra "consolar" (pero ya que no me has corregido, significa que existe!).
> Y gracias también por lo de la góndola, cuántas cosas que se aprenden eh!!


Ahhhhhhh....!!!
Sì, certo che esiste "consolar" in spagnolo.

Sì, si imparano un sacco di cose anche nella propria lingua.  
Io e te non conoscevamo quest'accezione di gondola (certamente molto interessante!!)


----------



## Najwa83

En España se dice, más bien, reponedor de supermercado, repositor nunca lo he escuchado.


----------



## femmejolie

Najwa83 said:


> En España se dice, más bien, reponedor de supermercado, repositor nunca lo he escuchado.


 
Sí, yo también lo pensé, pero nuestra amiga es argentina.

En lunfardo:
repositor/a m. y f. En los supermercados, empleado que se encarga de que las *góndolas* de exhibición siempre estén completas.


----------



## Najwa83

irene.acler said:


> Muchas gracias!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, bien!! Esto me consola (existe esta palabra?)


 
*Sí existe pero se diría me consuela (es irregular).*


----------



## irene.acler

Aaaaaaah, tienes razón. Gracias, Najwa!!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

El verbo consolar se suele utilizar mas bien en contextos de afeccion, aunque ciertamente es correcto decir, ...
me consuela saber que existe, ... queriendo decir que lo has usado y afirmado y empleado con ese significado estando muy segura de que era, ... y ahora al comprobar que es cierto dices, ... me consuela que sea cierto (me alivia que no estar equivocada).
Acepciones de consolar:
1.- Aliviar la pena o aflicción de alguien (RAE)

Espero aclarar


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> *Zingarelli:*
> *GONDOLA:*
> Nei supermercati, *scaffalatura* lunga e bassa per l'esposizione della merce.
> 
> 
> Dovresti conoscerla molto meglio di me!


Irene è pienamente giustificata, neanch'io avevo mai sentito usare la parola con quest'accezione. 


femmejolie said:


> Adesso ho visto che i dizionari italiani (sì che) la riportano.


----------



## irene.acler

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> El verbo consolar se suele utilizar mas bien en contextos de afeccion, aunque ciertamente es correcto decir, ...
> me consuela saber que existe, ... queriendo decir que lo has usado y afirmado y empleado con ese significado estando muy segura de que era, ... y ahora al comprobar que es cierto dices, ... me consuela que sea cierto (me alivia que no estar equivocada).
> Acepciones de consolar:
> 1.- Aliviar la pena o aflicción de alguien (RAE)
> 
> Espero aclarar



Gracias José! Perfecta explicación!!



claudine2006 said:


> Irene è pienamente giustificata, neanch'io avevo mai sentito usare la parola con quest'accezione.



Gracias a ti también, Claudine!


----------



## Neuromante

Possibile  che io sia l´unico che parla con i comessi nell supermarket?


----------



## Gianma

Hola Mariana.
Se puede decir tambien "Addetto al rifornimento (degli) scaffali".

Chau


----------



## traduttrice

irene.acler said:


> Muchas gracias!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, bien!! Esto me consola (existe esta palabra? )


me cons*uela   *o "me tranquiliza"/"me deja más tranquila"


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias a ti también, traduttrice. Estos verbos irregulares..


----------



## rocamadour

Benvenuta Mariana e buonasera anche a tutti gli altri!
Pare che per la figura professionale del "repositor" non esista una traduzione sintetica in italiano, se non la formula -già suggerita da claudine - di "addetto all'allestimento degli scaffali", o forse meglio "addetto al rifornimento degli scaffali". Io ho trovato qualche volta *scaffalista*, ma non credo che sia molto diffuso (se non tra gli addetti ai lavori).
In quanto alla "famosa" gondola confermo che è un termine usato con frequenza nel settore; io l'ho sentito usare spesso nell'espressione "testata di gondola", che è in pratica il punto in cui finisce il corridoio/scaffale: pare che sia una "zona strategica" nella mentalità tattica della distribuzione, perché di solito lì posizionano espositori particolari con offerte, etc.



http://www.infocommercio.it/pagine/glossario-distribuzione.php


----------



## Gianma

Ciao a tutti. Confermo anch'io, avendoci lavorato per diversi anni, che il termine gondola, nel senso che è stato precisato, è tipico della Grande Distribuzione e individua l'insieme degli scaffali di una corsia del supermercato.
La testata è la parte che dà sul corridoio centrale, posta all'inizio della corsia e utilizzata per le offerte e per spingere determinati prodotti, grazie al maggiore passaggio di clientela.
"Scaffalista"  è senza dubbio il termine più sintetico per tradurre "repositor" o "reposedor".

Grazie a tutti.


----------

